# boar



## Metal Artist (Jan 1, 2013)

got this one during archery season


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on the hog! Always fun bowhunting!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Nice...are you related to them boys out of Monroe, La??? Just kiddin.


----------



## Metal Artist (Jan 1, 2013)

TooShallow said:


> Nice...are you related to them boys out of Monroe, La??? Just kiddin.


i wonder, do you think they'd have fed me if i snuck in line at thanksgiving?
i'm all trimmed up now, just made my regular. every 5 year, trip to the barber last month.

i had some exceptional luck this hunting season. 2 hogs and 2 doe with the bow during archery season. 1 hog with the Hawken 50cal, 1 hog and 2 wood duck, 4 trespassing duck hunters and a dog with the 12ga. (catch and release on the trespassers and dog)

fixing to make a 4 day trip to a remote area by boat for ducks and squirrel.

how is your hunting season coming along this year?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice hog, Congrats!


----------

